# Seiko 7n43 Stem Problem



## bill (Oct 16, 2004)

I've recently put a new crystal in a seiko 7n43-6120 quartz.

Upon trying to reinsert the stem, it goes in and has the usual 'clicks'.

problem is it doe not engage all the way, so the watch will not start ticking again.

I've even tried to insert it with the movement outside the case, and it still will not click that final click.

Anyone got any ideas where i'm going wrong.

Thanks

Bill


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

sounds like the setting lever has moved,roy can probably explain better , heres a movement chart for you to look at of this movement which shows the setting lever/spring/clutch on this movement.

http://service.seiko.com.au/Service2/tg/data/7N42C&7N43C.pdf

loads of seiko movment tech docs here


----------



## bill (Oct 16, 2004)

Thanks for the help Pugster,

The diagrams are exactly what i need.

Thanks again

Bill


----------

